# Is this a fair price for a straight side Coca-Cola bottle from Kankakee, Ill?



## Kiwala10 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm talking to a local guy who is selling a straight sided aqua Coca-Cola bottle from Kankakee, Ill. It says bottling works on it as well. He is asking for $325. Is that a fair price for this bottle? How rare is this bottle? What is this bottle worth? Looking for some information on it and it's history. Thanks guys.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 23, 2016)

no this is over priced , even if it was rear 175.00 would be a fair price. and even 200.00 if mint . no scratches , cracks, buries


----------



## Kiwala10 (Jul 23, 2016)

How rare are the Kankakee bottles? Do you have one for sale or do you know someone who has one for sale? What's the official book value on them? Thanks


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 24, 2016)

Kankakee is a good size town and fairly old there may be more coke's around but a t this point I would call it uncommon .


----------



## Kiwala10 (Jul 24, 2016)

Do you have a Kankakee bottle for sale? If not, do you know anyone who is selling one or who has one? Thanks for your time.


----------

